# Frage zu Tomaten



## pyro (23. Aug. 2018)

Von allen meinen Tomatenpflanzen ist scheinbar eine Pflanze krank geworden.
Anfangs wuchsen die Tomaten normal und die älteren Früchte sehen ganz normal aus. Die mittelalten Früchte werden jetzt nach und nach rot - bekommen aber an der Blütenseite einen schwarzen Punkt.
Die jungen Früchte werden bereits im grünen Stadium schwarz und faul, schrumpeln zusammen und fallen ab.


Meine Frage lautet: Kann ich die alten, optisch guten Tomaten noch reifen lassen und essen oder soll ich den ganzen Stock gleich herausreissen und in die Biotonne werfen?

Das ganze sieht etwa so aus:
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Aug. 2018)

Hallo, ich tippe auf Tomatenfäule.

https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&.....0...1ac.1.64.img..0.10.810....0.94e8zSxSI-s


----------



## lollo (23. Aug. 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, ich tippe auf Tomatenfäule.


Hallo,
ich ebenfalls, da hilft nur eine komplette Entfernung in die Restmülltonne, nicht in die Biotonne oder Komposter.
Wenn du nach Tomatenfäule googelst wirst noch einiges erfahren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2018)

Man muss da unterscheiden zwischen Braunfäule https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kraut-_und_Braunfäule und Blütenendfäule http://balkongarten-blog.de/tomaten-bluetenendfaeule-krankheit-die-behandlung-und-das-vorbeugen/.
Die von Lollo vorgeschlagenen Hygienemaßnahmen sind bei Kraut-und Braunfäule tatsächlich angezeigt, bei Blütenendfäule aber unnötig. Bei letzterem bleibt die befallene Tomate tatsächlich essbar, wenn das Betroffene Stück weggeschnitten wird. Siehe link. Blütenendfäule ist auch relativ leicht zu bekämpfen. Ich hatte guten Erfolg mit Kalzium-Brausetabletten aus dem Drogeriemarkt (Abtei 1000 mg oder sowas in der Art)

Bei Krautfäule ist es einen Versuch wert, die noch nicht befallenen Tomaten abzuernten und nachreifen zu lassen, wenn man die Pflanze vernichtet. 

Auf jeden Fall sind verschiedene Tomatensorten verschieden anfällig und ich baue Tomaten, die "Schwierigkeiten" machen kein zweites Mal an.


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2018)

Die Fäule resultiert meist aus falsches gießen oder zu viel Feuchtigkeit.
Abgestandenes Wasser nur morgens und nur den Fuß, Sprenger oder Regner sind für Tomaten gift.


----------



## jolantha (23. Aug. 2018)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sind verschiedene Tomatensorten verschieden anfällig und ich baue Tomaten, die "Schwierigkeiten" machen kein zweites Mal an.


Genau das habe ich auch festgestellt, und  habe zur Zeit nur noch die Johannisbeertomate, die einfach ganz gesund vor sich hinwächst . 
Für ein Tomatenbrot muß man aber ein paar mehr pflücken


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2018)

Stimmt, die Johannisbeer- oder Wildtomaten sind kaum kaputt zu kriegen. Aber für nen Tomatenjunkie wie mich eher geeignet, während der Gartenarbeit mal zu snacken oder die Enkel eine Weile zu beschäftigen.
Zum Glück gibt es auch eine Menge robuste Freilandsalat -cocktail -fleischtomaten, übrigens auch alte und ungewöhnliche Sorten.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Aug. 2018)

Wir haben nur noch Wildtomaten, sie sind zwar kleiner aber dafür sehr robust und geschmacklich besser.


----------



## pyro (24. Aug. 2018)

Blütenendfäule passt ganz gut zu meinen Tomaten.

Komisch ist aber das bei 2 Pflanzen gleicher Sorte in einem Pflanzgefäß nur die eine daran leidet. Ich mach dann morgen mal einen Mineraldrink...
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (24. Aug. 2018)

Hi Pyro,

da siehst du's mal, auch Pflanzen sind Individuen, die eine steckt's weg, die nächste nicht.
Wenn du basisch reagierendes Steinmehl zu Hand hast, streu vielleicht etwas auf die Erde, bevor du die aufgelösten Ca-Tabletten gießt. (eine Tablette pro Liter Gießwasser) Ich hatte den Tipp mit den Tabletten von einem Gärtner, der ihn von verschiedenen Kunden hatte. Jetzt sammelt er Felddaten zu der Geschichte.
Ich hatte aus reiner Neugier die aufgelösten Tabletten und die Erde der betroffenen Tomate mit pH-Papier getestet und festgestellt, dass beides sauer reagiert. Deshalb habe ich mit Steinmehl gepuffert (weil ich das eh da hatte)
Aber vielleicht war das auch unnötig, keine Ahnung.


----------

